# 1939 Hawthorne



## JO BO (May 23, 2006)

I have the remnants of a 1939? Hawthorne. Componets I have are the frame,handlebars ,sprocket ,frontfork,and tank.The tank looks pretty sound. I may be able to provide pics to any interested parties. Thanks JO BO


----------



## Oldbikes (May 23, 2006)

*'39 Hawthorne*

I may be interested in the bars and sprocket if the chrome is decent?  Can you post pics?  Thanks, Alan


----------



## JO BO (May 24, 2006)

Alan; I'll see what I can do regarding pics.Having some tech problems at the moment.Thanks JO BO


----------



## Gordon (May 24, 2006)

*39 hawthorne*

I don't really need another project, but what is the price tag on the tank?


----------



## militarymonark (May 24, 2006)

yeah could you send me or post pictures cause I need the tank and would like the rear rack if you have it, But I need to make sure the frame is the same as mine. thanks


----------



## JO BO (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses on this.I will make this a priority as regards to getting some hi-quality pics posted. Thanks JO BO


----------

